# Largest Beef Recall Ever



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Curious, if you scroll down to the list of stuff recalled, right at the end it lists beef bile. 

Products affected by beef recall - CNN.com


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I see bile is used in the Filipino dish Pinapaita, "bitter meat". I'm assuming it must be sold to ethnic restaurants.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Ihadn't seen anything about this. What was the reason for the recall?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Supposedly killing diseased cows. There's a video out there. Careful, it's graphic.


----------



## annud (Oct 23, 2007)

Depressing, too...still, hopefully this improves conditions as slaughterhouses and what-have-you


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes it is. We're watching PBS news while we're eating dinner.....

I'm glad we're having salmon.


----------



## remie (Feb 18, 2008)

I can say this is the biggest/largest beef recall today. I feel sorry for the people who owned companies that have been recalled they lost a lot of money yesterday.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

The slaughterhouse has a very cavalier attitude to be introducing sick animals into the food supply. They're not even certain what was wrong with those cows or even how much of that meat has been consumed. Quite a gamble on their part. I hope that particular house loses its shirt and isn't able to recover.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

THE PROBLEM TODAY IS MONEY. THE FDA CANNOT AFFORD ENOUGH INSPECTORS AND PUTS THE SLAUGHTERHOUSES AND MANUFACTURES ON A SELF INSPECTION SCENERIO. THIS IS A JOKE. WITH ALL THE MEATS COMING IN FROM VARIOUS COUNTRIES IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO PINPOINT ONE SOURCE OF CONTAMINATION.DID YOU KNOW THAT IF MEAT IS TAINTED WITH E-COLI THE GOVERNMENT LETS THEM COOK IT AND THEN SELL IT AND ITS ALL LEGAL. WHAT HAPENED TO THE DAYS WHEN THE MEAT WAS DOUSED WITH AMMONIA AND SIMPLY DESTROYED ????


----------



## iswhaticrave (Feb 14, 2008)

The video was very disturbing...glad they caught these guys.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I just wonder how come something like this ever happened in 2008, I know for the inspectors, we have the same in Canada, I'm sure glad to buy my meat & poultry from an halal butcher, I know him well & I saw all his bills of his suppliers to prove where he buys, I checked on Québec government's web site if they were inspected, they all were


----------

